# Đại lý phân phối đồng hồ áp suất



## toaneriko (31/8/21)

{Bạn đã biết đến đồng hồ đo áp suất?| Đồng hồ đo áp suất là gì các bạn nhỉ?|Bạn có hay dùng đến đồng hồ đo áp suất không?| Đồng hồ đo áp suất hoạt động như thế nào?|Nguyên lý đặc trưng của đồng hồ đo áp suất | Đồng hồ đo áp suất có thông số kỹ thuật nào?|Thông số ấn tượng của đồng hồ đo áp suất là gì?| Đồng hồ đo áp suất  có quan trọng trong đời sống không?|Cùng tìm hiểu về đồng hồ đo áp suất nhé| Đồng hồ đo áp suất hoạt động tốt như thế nào?}

Thông  số{đồng hồ đo áp lực nước|đồng hồ đo áp suất HAWK| đồng hồ đo áp suất WIKA| đồng hồ đo áp suất WISE| đồng hồ đo áp suất Itec| đồng hồ đo áp suất SUCHI| đồng hồ đo áp suất FRANCE}


Bằng thép không gỉ.
Model : 27L
Hiệu : HAWK –TAIWAN
Độ chính xác : +/-1.0% OF F.S
Vật liệu :inox, chân inox
Movement : SS316
Vỏ : SS304
chân kết nối : SS316
Kiếng : chịu nhiệt
Cấp bảo vệ : NEMA4X/IP65 enclosure
Mounting Type : Bottom Connection, direct (chân đứng)
Kết nối : ½” NPT or ¼” NPT Đường kính mặt đồng hồ : 21/2” (63mm), 4" (100mm), 6"(150mm)

3. Ứng dụng{đồng hồ đo áp lực nước|đồng hồ đo áp suất HAWK| đồng hồ đo áp suất WIKA| đồng hồ đo áp suất WISE| đồng hồ đo áp suất Itec| đồng hồ đo áp suất SUCHI| đồng hồ đo áp suất FRANCE}
Đồng hồ áp suất ứng dụng rộng rãi trong việc đo {áp suất khí nén| áp suất khí| áp lực nước|áp suất hơi| áp suất nước|áp suất ga máy lạnh| áp lực dầu| áp suất wika| áp suất wise}

*Đồng hồ đo áp suất *là không khí thiên nhiên được nén ở áp suất cao, là loại năng lượng có sẵn trong thiên nhiên dùng để thay thế so với các loại năng lượng khác.Khí nén được cấu thành từ không khí thiên nhiên sạch, ở áp suất 3000 hoặc 3600psi.

Đồng hồ áp lực được dùng trong nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau trong công nghiệp và y tế…. và để sử dụng khí nén ta cần những thiết bị đi cùng như là van điện từ khí nén, máy nén khí…

Vậy đồng hồ đo áp suất là loại đồng hồ dùng đo áp suất trong môi trường khí nén

{Để biết thêm những thông tin cần thiết về|Quý vị muốn tìm hiểu nhiều hơn|Để được tư vấn tận tình về|Còn nhiều những thắc mắc liên quan đến} đồng hồ đo áp suất hay các loại đồng hồ nước phổ biến trên thị trường {hãy liên hệ ngay với|xin hãy liên hệ đến|Quý vị có thể phone ngay đến|xin hãy liên lạc tới} ERIKO – nơi {báo giá tốt nhất cho Quý vị|đem đến nhiều ưu đãi lớn|cung cấp các sản phẩm chính hãng|cam kết chất lượng các dòng sản phẩm}, cùng nhiều chế độ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất.

*********************************************************************************************************

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO
Địa chỉ: Lô 33 BT5 Khu đô thị mới Cầu Bươu, Xã Tân Triều, Huyện Thanh Trì, TP Hà Nội 
Tel: 04 66 868 371 / Hotline: 0988 62 8586
VP -Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 Đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM
Nhà máy chế tạo thiết bị: Km17- Quán Gánh , Thường Tín, Hà Nội
Email: contact@eriko.com.vn Website: www.eriko.com.vn *


----------

